# Driving map of St.Martin



## Lou (Sep 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a good map of St.Martin?  We have a week at the Royal Palm early next year and would like to get a map before we go.


----------



## Spence (Sep 9, 2006)

There's not much to driving on St Maarten or St Martin.  You can't stray too far.
Go here for a nice map and for sale of print maps.


----------



## silverfox82 (Sep 10, 2006)

spence is on the money, driving is a no brainer on SXM. signage is excellent by caribbean standards and the main road pretty much circles the island close to the ocean. There is one other road that cuts across the island, you will see it on the map but I rarely use it, I take the senic route. Keep in mind that traffic thru Marigot can be awfull at times and there are no back roads or shortcuts other than going around the island the other way which all depends where you are starting from and your destination.


----------



## Kal (Sep 10, 2006)

silverfox82 said:
			
		

> ...There is one other road that cuts across the island...


 
What road is that??


----------



## silverfox82 (Sep 12, 2006)

If you are heading towards Phillipsburg from simpson bay you go straight rather than making the right to go up the big hill. It goes to Marigot on the inland side of the lagoon. It seems to be the prefered route and there are some stores on it but I rarely use it.


----------



## Kal (Sep 12, 2006)

Huh? That's the *road* that goes to Marigot and from there a loop around the island. It would be a VERY long route to Philipsburg and would take considerably more time than just going up the big hill.


----------



## silverfox82 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, my reply was a little confusing. I was just establishing driving direction by stating Philipsburg rather than the airport direction from Simpson bay when I should have used compass references. Next time I'll reread for clarity.


----------



## Bootser (Sep 16, 2006)

Silverfox was right about one thing in his earlier post, "it all depends on where you are starting from" and where you are going.
For example to get to Oriert or Dawn from Simpson Bay, I like to take a left just past the round-a-bout near the KFC and Cost u Less. It joins the main road just before the French border. This avoids the traffic of Phillisburg (and any temptation to stop for shopping). This was road I thought "cut across the island".
Another shortcut for going to Dawn Beach or coming from Dawn is the "new road". It used to be to get to Dawn you had to go over Naked Boy Hill or go via Orleans. This new road definately is a short cut.


----------

